# Boat Mechanic needed, the boat is sick.



## bigboi (Nov 15, 2005)

Does anyone have a highly recommended mechanic, i have used some in the past but not very happy with their work. Got ripped off once.]
My boat is under 20' and needs the steering replaced and a general once over, can anyone help?? Any info or ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

It might help if we knew where your home port was. Your location just says Chesapeake. There's a lot of Chesapeake out there. Also what make is your boat and motor?


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

Steves Machine Shop off Indian River Road & Providence Road work on boats all the time. 
424-4100 ask for Steve or Eric.


----------



## Baitshack (Aug 28, 2004)

*Boat Mechanic*

My store is 1/4 mile down the road from Bills's Marine.

I have known him and his mechanics for over five years. They are the best I know . No boat repair work is cheap, but if you want it done right and someone to stand behind the work they are the best in my opinion.

Their number is 465-1408 ask for Tommy and tell him I told you to call.

Good luck.


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

Just got my boat fixed at boat doctors in ocean view area. Dick did a great job and the boat runs strong. The guys I fish with use him as well.

362-9550
db77


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Give Dave Walker @ Walkers Fleet Truck Services on Cleveland Street in Va Beach a call. A damn fine mechanic. That man can fix anything.


----------

